# denon AVR 1609 problem



## Thechefram (Apr 22, 2013)

*Problems with Denon AVR 1609* 
I have a denon AVR 1609 that sometimes shutts off up to 3 or 4 times when I am watching a DVD. That does not happen when watching the TV. Also, Zone 2 for the Radio used to work and now it does not. Any possible solutions please. Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming you have the volume higher for DVD playback than normal TV use, I'd suspect it is overheating.

Switch the DVD to a different input, if possible, and see if the problem continues.

Does Zone 2 work for any other source? I'd suspect not. In which case, I'd suspect Zone 2, either the circuitry or amp is faulty.

If it's under warranty, have it serviced. Otherwise, it's very likely more cost effective to simply replace it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Before you take it to a shop or trash it, try cleaning it. Unplug it, open the case, use canned air to blow away the dust bunnies and circuit/contact cleaner on the electrical parts and connections. Probably won't help but worth the few $ it costs to try.


----------

